
386BSD - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/386BSD
======
peter_d_sherman
>"Further reading Jolitz, William F. and Jolitz, Lynne Greer: Porting UNIX to
the 386: A Practical Approach, 17-part series in Dr. Dobb's Journal, January
1991 – July 1992:[9][10]

Jan/1991: DDJ "Designing a Software Specification"

Feb/1991: DDJ "Three Initial PC Utilities"

Mar/1991: DDJ "The Standalone System"

Apr/1991: DDJ "Language Tools Cross-Support"

May/1991: DDJ "The Initial Root Filesystem"

Jun/1991: DDJ "Research and the Commercial Sector: Where Does BSD Fit In?"

Jul/1991: DDJ "A Stripped-Down Kernel"

Aug/1991: DDJ "The Basic Kernel"

Sep/1991: DDJ "Multiprogramming and Multiprocessing, Part I"

Oct/1991: DDJ "Multiprogramming and Multiprocessing, Part II"

Nov/1991: DDJ "Device Autoconfiguration"

Feb/1992: DDJ "UNIX Device Drivers, Part I"

Mar/1992: DDJ "UNIX Device Drivers, Part II"

Apr/1992: DDJ "UNIX Device Drivers, Part III"

May/1992: DDJ "Missing Pieces, Part I"

Jun/1992: DDJ "Missing Pieces, Part II"

Jul/1992: DDJ "The Final Step: Running Light with 386BSD"

Jolitz, William F. and Jolitz, Lynne Greer: Operating System Source Code
Secrets Vol 1 The Basic Kernel, 1996, ISBN 1-57398-026-9

Jolitz, William F. and Jolitz, Lynne Greer: Operating System Source Code
Secrets Vol 2 Virtual Memory, 2000, ISBN 1-57398-027-7"

